# Happy Birthday Cherry!!!



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Today, my beautiful baby girl turns three years old!! I can't believe how fast time has gone. 
She's gone from this:










to this:









(With her little sister Phoebe peeping around her







)

We had presents today!!









She got her very own GSD puppy - he barks when she presses his ear too! 









Holding her present with it's cool Spiderman paper

















This was her favourite - a vampire that makes an evil laughing sound









And showing off all her new stuff:



























She also got a squeaky ice cream sundae (complete with the cherry on the top







) And some fish braid treats!

I love you Cherry Pie!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! So cute!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cherry!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Cherry. What a lovely girl!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cherry Berry. 
I had a GSD named Cherry! I have never met another with that name until just now. :-D


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday pretty girl


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tilden says Happy Happy Birthday to Cherry -- its like having his very own sister!!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Enjoy your day birthday girl! 

I always love Cherry pictures.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I still remember when you got her! Three already, time does fly. happy Bday pretty Cherry!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! She had a lovely day


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI still remember when you got her! Three already, time does fly. happy Bday pretty Cherry!


I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI still remember when you got her!


Me too! Happy 3rd Birthday you beautiful girl.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you both







Time sure has flown by!


----------

